# Pork chops in mustard sauce?



## giggler (Aug 4, 2018)

I was thinking..


Brown some thin chops, then add sliced onions and bell and vermouth, cook till tender..


meanwhile make a suce of left over bottles of brown mustard to make kind of a thick or thin mustard BBq suace to just serve at the table to spoon over?


or should I add the sauce to the pan and and stew for a bit...


What do Y'all think?


Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 4, 2018)

giggler said:


> I was thinking..
> 
> 
> Brown some thin chops, then add sliced onions and bell and vermouth, cook till tender..
> ...


I have a French recipe that has you spread the mustard on both sides of the pork cotelettes ("chops" in British English - don't know what they are in US butchery) before cooking them in the rest of the sauce. Sorry I can't give details as the recipe is in storage.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 5, 2018)

I would use the mustard and some chicken stock to make a pan sauce. That way, you get the yummy fond (browned bits) on the bottom of the pan into your sauce. This describes the method; you can use whatever ingredients you want. 

https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/pork-chops-with-mustard-sauce-231998


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 5, 2018)

Has anybody ever tried dill pickles in a sauce with pork chops?


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 5, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> Has anybody ever tried dill pickles in a sauce with pork chops?


No, but it sounds interesting. I love pickles of all kinds.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 5, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> No, but it sounds interesting. I love pickles of all kinds.


Dice them small and throw them in a brown sauce or reduction..nice tang and the cooking process mellows them out, creating a nice flavor..same as rouladen..


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 5, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> Has anybody ever tried dill pickles in a sauce with pork chops?


I haven't but why not try it. If you don't like it you needn't bother again.

I love dill pickles and can eat them as sandwiches with just bread and butter - rarely for me, it HAS to be white bread!)


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 5, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> I would use the mustard and some chicken stock to make a pan sauce. That way, you get the yummy fond (browned bits) on the bottom of the pan into your sauce. This describes the method; you can use whatever ingredients you want.
> 
> https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/pork-chops-with-mustard-sauce-231998




+1^


I almost always do a Dijon/cream/mushroom sauce with my pork chops Eric, and the directions there are good. However I substitute *white wine *for the chicken broth in the recipe. It makes a remarkably good dish, served with rice or noodles. 



Hmmm, the pickles idea is interesting....


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2018)

I make a recipe that calls for hot peppers and some of the juice from the jar as part of a sauce.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 5, 2018)

My favorite Easter recipe is brandied rabbit in mustard sauce. The kids always love it! 

I guess you could substitute pork chops for the rabbit.


----------

